# Things that are driving me nuts



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Every single time I open the under sink cupboard Coco has to steal a dishcloth from the my neatly piled clean cloths, she is like lightning! Then we have to play swapsies for me to get it back again.

Every time someone leaves the bathroom door open she steals the toilet roll and shreds it all over the house.

When it rains, I stand outside waiting for her to pee for half an hour, and no pee, so I cave in and come inside as soon as she is in the house again, she pees.

In one week alone, she has bitten through 2 pairs of Poppy's tights, 3 pairs of brand new socks, taken a chunk out of my favourite jumper, and ripped a hole in poppy's new school skirt!!! (ok guess I'm not really laughing about these ones so much!)

Don't get me started on the dishwasher!!

So what did I do with my time before Coco came into our lives?? 

God I love that little monkey of a poo


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a toilet roll destroyer, now his favorite things are my daughters toys, which doesn't bode well with my 4yr old( this week it was her la la la loopsy doll x)


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww, that's funny, my little girl can't pronounce her "L" and also has a lisp, so we have a "wa wa woopfy doll"...and yup, Coco chews their stuff too, but it's a great way to make the kids tidy up their room, I just call out "I'm bringing Coco up to your room in five minutes" anything not put away gets chewed!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I need to try that threat on my girls ;-))


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww can't wait for all of this! Hehe


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> Awwww can't wait for all of this! Hehe


We'll soon be hearing all about your stories soon xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Well gals - Teddy is over 2 years old now and enjoys nothing more than pulling socks off feet, any pants my granddaughter has taken off is instantly snaffled and carried at top speed down the garden. At this moment my Croc slipper is languishing outside in the lashing rain, my daughter's new toothbrush beside it - he wanted to be chased but I didn't do it - so there it lies.... That is just a sample, so the habit doesn't magically disappear, but makes me mad and helpless with laughter at the same time. Who could resist the mischievous little faces?


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

emmelg said:


> We'll soon be hearing all about your stories soon xx


Oh dear...! I'm sure there'll be plenty!! Haha.

I fear we have picked exactly the right puppy to be telling stories about..!

When we walked into the kitchen to greet the litter of puppies, they were all hiding in the corner, except for the little one who dashed out to greet us wagging his tail so much it made him run sideways, straight into my boyfriend's shoe..! He picked him up and that was that, love at first sight! He put him back on the floor so I could have a cuddle and he immediately started "killing" my cardigan. After he decided it was well and truly taken care off and he'd had all the cuddles he could get, he fell asleep in the palm of my hand. When I put him on the floor to leave he sulked and tried to follow us out, almost getting stuck in the stairgate in the process!
Oh and did I mention he also left a little puddle on the floor just as the breeder was telling us how clever they were as they were starting to use newspaper already?! Bracing myself for a tough training time!!


----------



## Scout001 (Aug 18, 2012)

Our pup Scout is nearly 10 weeks old.

Before I get dressed in the mornings, she holds on to the hem of my dressing gown and follows wherever I go, so it's like I have a tiny brown furry bridesmaid holding my 'train'!

I learnt the hard way to pick up the post as soon as it arrives on the first morning when she did a poo on it and I didn't notice until I picked it up (she was paper-trained by the breeder)...

She licks the metal part of the dishwasher and I am scared she will get an electric shock but she doesn't seem bothered.

I agree with other posters about kids + toys, having her has made my 5yr old son tidy up after we had hysterics when Scout nearly ate lego Anakin Shywalker, lightsaber and all.

I actually think we have a little piglet in disguise as she wolfs down her food in seconds and hassles us for more - I have triple checked quantities on the packet and we are feeding her the correct amount.

However I am really loving her today as I think she has learnt to sit, it only took 3 mini-sessions so might be a fluke?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Tressa said:


> Well gals - Teddy is over 2 years old now and enjoys nothing more than pulling socks off feet, any pants my granddaughter has taken off is instantly snaffled and carried at top speed down the garden. At this moment my Croc slipper is languishing outside in the lashing rain, my daughter's new toothbrush beside it - he wanted to be chased but I didn't do it - so there it lies.... That is just a sample, so the habit doesn't magically disappear, but makes me mad and helpless with laughter at the same time. Who could resist the mischievous little faces?


Ohhhh nooooo, so this does not end suddenly when they are "grown up"
btw, this made me laugh so much, one of my daughters crocs is outside too! I can't be bothered to retrieve it, so she'll have to hop to let Coco out later!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We have the same problems with helping unload the dishwasher, the washing machine is another. Trying to get up on the sofa is another, we vowed that whilst he was a puppy it was a no-go area, to be reconsidered when older but Rafferty has other ideas. Evenings are a constantly testing time. We now call his vetbed from his crate his 'portable bed' as it travels all round the kitchen with him and usually ends up in his proper bed. But the worse is the doormat-whenever he has an odd unoccupied moment or two, he attacks the doormat. He's got loads of toys that he loves but the doormat is still a constant attraction. I've tried spraying it and it hasn't made any difference. Now iI just move him away and try to distract him with toys instead of telling him to 'leave it' but it's hasn't worked so far.
It's like having a child that is constantly testing the boundaries-you have to be on your guard all the time in case he catches you in a weaker moment!!
In spite of all these things and loads more(we won't mention the lawn, or how much of it finds it's way into the kitchen) we love him dearly and can't believe it's only 2 short weeks since he took over our lives. We can't understand how his mind works most of the time but I'm sure he's slowly getting the measure of us


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol...all these stories sound so familiar apart from I have double trouble, Beau only being just over a yr is still very puppy like and I'm finding they encourage each other with naughtiness, this afternoon I have found out how Kody gets the toilet roll as its too high for him to reach now I know Beau unhooks it off the holder for him, in return Kody shows beau how to dig up the newly laid bit of turf on my lawn something Beau has never been interested in, well now a different story their litte game is who can rip up the biggest bit and run round the garden fastest with it! But for all their naughtiness they both get up to I wouldn't change it for the world, they make me Laugh everyday with their antics....I love them both sooo much. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Was thinking about my little Emma the other day. She died two years ago aged 10 1/2 years. She used to love to steal hankies out of your pocket and would fall asleep with her head stuffed into your slipper (as a puppy), but her cheekiness carried on even at ten when I caught her high tailing it out of the chicken coop the proud possessor of a chicken egg. Little madam!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

eeek Cat 53, I did a double take there, I thought you said Emma had got a chicken leg out of the coop!!! Phew, egg....ok, lol.


----------

